# تقسيم اسفار الكتاب المقدس إلى أصحاحات وآيات



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 أكتوبر 2011)

*تقسيم اسفار الكتاب المقدس إلى أصحاحات وآيات*​ 

* فقد أدخل على التراجم لتسهيل الفهم، فلم تكن أسفار الكتاب المقدس مقسمة  إلى أصحاحات ولا أعداد بل كان كل سفر منها متصلاً من أوله إلى آخره، ولم  يكن في كل هذه الأسفار علامات فاصلة بين الجمل كالنقطة بل كانت الكلمات  ملتصقة ببعضها حتى كان السطر منها ككلمة واحدة فدعت الحاجة إلى تقسيم  الكتاب المقدس إلى فصول والفصول إلى فقرات،*

* فشرع اليهود من قديم الزمان في تقسيم كل سفر من أسفار العهد القديم إلى أجزاء صغيرة، *
*فقد  قسم اليهود الناموس إلى 54 فصلاً حسب عدد البيوت في السنة اليهودية الكبيس  ولكنهم لم يدققوا في ضبط قسمة الفصول في الأنبياء مع أن هذه الفصول كانت  تقرأ مع فصول الناموس كل سبت. وقد قاموا بهذا التقسيم لكي يسهلوا القراءة  على الأشخاص المعنيين لذلك. وقد قسم الماسوريون العهد القديم إلى أعداد في  القرن التاسع للميلاد.*

* قسم الأناجيل الأربعة إلى عدة أجزاء*

*وفي القرن الثالث بعد ميلاد السيد المسيح ونحو سنة 220 م قسم عمونيوس (أمونيوس) الشماس الاسكندرى  من الإسكندرية الأناجيل إلى فصول قصيرة- وبعد ذلك تم تقسيم بقية العهد  الجديد بنفس الطريقة، إلى أن انتهى ذلك سنة 500 م وكان آخر ما قسم منه سفر  الرؤيا.*

* أما الذي قسم الكتاب المقدس إلى ما هو عليه الآن من الأصحاحات، فهو  الكاردينال هوجو Cardinal Hugo de Sancto Caro - Hugh of St Cher في سنة  1240 ميلادية تقريباً *
* (الذي قام في الأغلب بعمل "فهرس الكتاب المقدس" للكلمات (concordance of the Bible)، وكذلك  ستيفن لانجتون رئيس أساقفة كنتربري المتوفي عام 1228. Stephen Langton، والذي تقسيمه هو في الأساس ما هو مُتبع حتى الآن. *
 
* وأما تقسيم الأصحاحات إلى أعداد، فأول من أتاه في العهد القديم الراهب يجينوس الذي ترجم الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة اللاتينية،*


*أما  التقسيم إلى أعداد المعول عليه الآن في العهد الجديد فقد قام به روبرت  ستفانس الذي أدخله أولاً على نص العهد الجديد اليوناني- اللاتيني المطبوع  في جنيف عام 1551 وقد استعملت بعد ذلك في الترجمة الإنجليزية المطبوعة في  جنيف عام 1557 وقد أدخل روبرت ستفانس نفس التقسيم (إلى إصحاحات وأعداد) على  الكتاب المقدس بأسره لأول مرة، وذلك في طبعة الفلجاتا التي نشرها عام 1555. وقد استعملت نفس الطريقة في الكتاب المقدس الإنجليزي الذي طبع في جنيف عام 1560 وقد انتشرت منها باقي اللغات.*

*والمراد  الأساسي من هذه التقاسيم سهولة المراجعة والوقوف على الشواهد المطلوبة من  الكتب المقدسة، وهي مفيدة إلا أنها أحيانا تفصل من العبارات ما يجب أن  يوصل.*


----------

